# Are you watching your calorie count?



## Soul boy 68

We've only had Xmas eve,Xmas day and Now in to Boxing Day and I already feel as if I've put on half a stone! Most of the time I watch what I eat but this time of year it all goes out of the window. Well you got to live a bit. And you know it come the new year and the usual resolutions of I must lose weight among other things. But don't worry, if the government gets their way, food manufacturers will have to impose limits as to calories and portion sizes in the foods they sell all according to this mornings news paper reports.


----------



## Disco Smudge

Nope going for a high score lol


----------



## TonyHill

I don't calorie count either as I have a very physical job.... I can't lose half a stone in a week! So at this time of year I eat and drink like there's no tomorrow lol :thumb:


----------



## bildo

I've been following a ketogenic way of eating for around 8 weeks. This means that I log everything I eat and track it in MyFitnessPal. 

I watch calories and have a macro plan which I follow. (Calories/carbs/protein/fat.) It's a lot easier than it sounds.

I didn't track yesterday, however, but I still avoided carbs and sugar but had a lot of keto-friendly food.


----------



## A&J

I burn so many calories with running I really dont care how much I eat.


----------



## Philb1965

Won't be watching what I eat or drink until the new year. Everyone needs a blow out now and again. Physical job again, so any added weight will be gone in a week luckily!


----------



## sm81

A&J said:


> I burn so many calories with running I really dont care how much I eat.


So you have to run a lot then....


----------



## minotaur uk

yeah...watching it rise


----------



## Soul boy 68

minotaur uk said:


> yeah...watching it rise


:lol:


----------



## BrummyPete

Being 6"2 and 20 stone I've gone past giving 2 hoots about calories, funnily enough this year though I haven't eaten as much, I pjt it down to working and being too tired 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J

sm81 said:


> So you have to run a lot then....


I do about 30-40km a week and about 500-1000 vertical! Not particularly a lot compared to pros but I do all right!


----------



## wish wash

I've been blessed with genes of eating what I like without gaining weight. Sometimes it's much better to be in a sugar coma than dealing with annoying family members.


----------



## Guest

Hopped off the wagon for the last two days.

Back on it tomorrow, probably with an extended fast then reverting to my normal 16/8. Lost 11kg over the past 4 months. Still have a few more kgs of lard to go.


----------



## GP Punto

My target is to lose 10% of body weight in 6 months.

No alcohol, cutting right back on carbs as far as I can, doctor didnt rate hard exercise as much as cutting down (or out) on biscuits, cake, chips.

Started last week and weight is down by 5 kilos, but always feeling hungry


----------



## Cyclonetog

GP Punto said:


> doctor didnt rate hard exercise as much as cutting down (or out) on biscuits, cake, chips.


You can't out run (exercise) a bad diet.

However in my experience, it's easier to lose muscle mass than it is to lose fat, so some exercise to keep up the muscle mass is a good thing.


----------



## Kenan

GP Punto said:


> always feeling hungry


congratulations on the weight loss, unfortunately you'll have to get used to being hungry, you won't like it but eventually get used to it 

The advise regards not exercising from the doctor would depend on where you are starting from. I would agree that diet will reduce weight quicker than exerise to start with but I'd want to start including it when you can. Starting off with low impact low intensity like walking.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES

This seminar for doctors on obesity was very interesting.
Fat loss is not just about a calorie deficit.
It's about setting the body up for more favourable conditions to break down fats and less favourable conditions for storing energy as fat.
This apparently means regulating insulin levels by intermittent fasting and reducing carbs/sugar.
In the case of diabetics it's now actually meant to be totally eliminating carbs and sugar!
Good fats, vegetables and protein are fine for more stable insulin levels, but as soon as too much carbs/sugar are present the body will want to store energy from these as fats.

Here's an insight into this doctors thoughts on calorie counting


----------



## uruk hai

In the past I did try to count calories and I simply couldn't stick to it so I've been trying the 5-2 diet for about 10 weeks and for two days I have 600 calories a day and that has to be the two days I don't train. It's working fine and at Christmas I was the heaviest I've been for 5 years and while not that much overweight I know when I feel uncomfortable and in the first eight weeks I've lost 1lb a week which I'm very happy with and will stay on it for a little while yet.

It's stating the obvious but it's not all about how many calories you have but which foods and drinks you get them from !


----------



## muzzer

I started to eat healthily and then life got in the way and i'm eating absolute rubbish again.
Waiting for something to come along then i can get back at it properly, cut out all the rubbish and away we go.

Mind you eating rubbish for the last 3 - 4 weeks i still lost 4 lbs :lol:


----------



## Cyclonetog

HEADPHONES said:


> Fat loss is not just about a calorie deficit.
> It's about setting the body up for more favourable conditions to break down fats and less favourable conditions for storing energy as fat.
> This apparently means regulating insulin levels by intermittent fasting and reducing carbs/sugar.


I fully agree with this, watched a BBC documentary about how your body goes into fat storage mode when insulin levels rise. If you can keep insulin levels at bay then your body doesn't store anywhere near as much fat.

Short story, sugar is the enemy. Sugar makes you fat, fat makes you thin.

It's supported by evidence of weight gain across the population when low fat meals were very popular in the 80s and 90s.

Also my nephew is type 1 diabetic and he went extremely thin before it was diagnosed. (I know this is anecdotal evidence).

Google Michael Mosley blood sugar diet.


----------



## JP83

After a colleague had a stroke back at the end of November, I thought it was high time I shift some weight. Quite a lot of weight!

16 weeks in, and I on the verge of 3 stone loss (weigh day is tomorrow, and last week I had lost 2 stone & 12lbs).

I'm still a big lad, but feel much, much better for it. I've simply cut out fizzy drinks, crisps and all chocolate bar a 2 finger kitkat after dinner, and a slice of cake on a Sunday. 

I keep a food diary, and my calorie intake averages 1800. 

Partner that with walking 2-3 times a week (a mile around our hilly little village), and getting out in the garden at the weekend, and I've had a good steady weight loss since I started.


----------



## JP83

Been a while since I've been on detailing world, so thought I'd drop an update.

This Thursday 5th December marks exactly 52 weeks since I started my weightloss journey. 

As of this Thursday just gone (that's my weigh day), I have lost 8 and a half stone. Unfortunately my spare weekends for car cleaning; amongst other stuff, has been taken away with parkruns and jogs and generally getting out more. 

I'm still on my calorie deficit (around 1600 calories a day), as I still want to shift some belly, but on the whole, it's gone bloody brilliantly!


----------



## Juke_Fan

JP83 said:


> Been a while since I've been on detailing world, so thought I'd drop an update.
> 
> This Thursday 5th December marks exactly 52 weeks since I started my weightloss journey.
> 
> As of this Thursday just gone (that's my weigh day), I have lost 8 and a half stone. Unfortunately my spare weekends for car cleaning; amongst other stuff, has been taken away with parkruns and jogs and generally getting out more.
> 
> I'm still on my calorie deficit (around 1600 calories a day), as I still want to shift some belly, but on the whole, it's gone bloody brilliantly!


Fantastic - well done keep it up. I found once I lost so much weight the only way to get rid of the last niggling bit of belly fat was to switch from cardio to weight training.


----------



## AndyQash

Excellent JP...that is some serious weight loss :thumb:

My journey started in September last year, at the start I weighed 14st 9lbs and today I weigh 11st 8lbs.

To compliment the weight loss I started running doing the Couch to 5K plan and then the Bridge to 10K and I've never felt better.


----------



## silver_v

Nope haha. But doing more exercise.


----------



## Gafferinc

Feel like that's a 2020 kinda thing


----------



## Cyclonetog

No but I need to.

I do however, feel that it's a lot to do with what type of food we eat, not just the calories in it.

I'm always hungry.


----------



## stealthwolf

JP83 said:


> I have lost 8 and a half stone.
> 
> I'm still on my calorie deficit (around 1600 calories a day), as I still want to shift some belly, but on the whole, it's gone bloody brilliantly!


That's amazing progress. I've been aiming for 1500 calories a day, knowing i'll eat slightly more so my average is 1800 calories. A few plateaus along the way but I've lost a stone since the start of the year. I really want to lose another stone and I'll be happy.


----------



## Steve_6R

Just started to count calories again. I lost 3 stone a couple of years ago, but most of it has gone back on after meeting my partner. Aiming for 1600 a day, but probably haven't had that for the last two days combined. I find I go from one extreme to the other!

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

Just coming up to 10weeks on a calorie controlled diet - gone from 12st 8lbs to 10st 12lbs - feel so much better in myself for it!


----------



## DLGWRX02

Steve_6R said:


> Just started to count calories again. I lost 3 stone a couple of years ago, but most of it has gone back on after meeting my partner. Aiming for 1600 a day, but probably haven't had that for the last two days combined. I find I go from one extreme to the other!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I know that feeling, I lost 4 1/2 stone between 2016/2018, then I went on a few holidays, suffered a bit with depression, and it seems like in the blink of an eye its all gone back on!. On the plus side I did reverse my type 2 diabetes and have been clear over 12 months. I'm going to get Christmas out the way and get my head back in to it again just too many temptations laying around to be honest about what I'm eating or snacking on.


----------



## Juke_Fan

It's really annoying isn't it! Lost 8 stone 7 years ago, then switched from mainly cardio to weights and put on approx 2 stone which was mainly muscle. Moved house 3 years ago and had to do lots of DIY so didn't watch my weight and now I have put on over 2.5 stone, which definitely isn't muscle :lol:.

Back on sensible eating and regular exercising for the last couple of months and managed to drop just over a stone - its going to be a difficult christmas but my wife is also dieting so we hope to keep each other on the straight and narrow. Only another 2 stone to go :doublesho


----------



## MagpieRH

Nope, I think it's been taken way too far - everything low calorie is labelled "healthy" nowadays.

I have a smartwatch and it gives me a calories burned figure - I've no doubt it's wildly inaccurate, but it's interesting to see the fluctuations on days I exercise and days I, well, don't :lol:

Don't get me wrong, there's definitely a place for monitoring calorie intake, but as a general thing for everyone, I don't think it's right. 

Don't get me started on the plans to add "this item will take x minutes of walking to burn off" nonsense to the traffic light labels on food packaging...


----------



## virgiltracey

this time of year is my time "off" from calorie counting, earlier this year I was taking the other half on an amazing holiday and decided that I'd use it to propose, so i spent 5 months dieting and training to get into the best shape i'd ever got. hitting the gym twice a day with fasted cardio in the morning and weights in the evening alongside a full ketogenic diet with a severe calorie deficit.

Luckily it all paid off and on day one I was both engaged and had abs with visible veins!

This month I can eat and drink whatever I want and then back to the diet in January in time for Aprils break!


----------

